
Pixar's Published Computer Graphics Papers - iamelgringo
http://graphics.pixar.com/
======
far33d
The ones everyone interested in CG should read:

\- All the papers before 1990.

\- Deep Shadowmaps

\- subdivision surfaces in char. animation

The rest are neat (the ratatouille tech memos are fun if you want some insight
into the Pixar process), but the early ones are the cornerstone works of the
whole CG and VFX industries.

------
aston
Edwin Catmull is the foundation of a ton of modern computer graphics research
_on top of_ running the coolest movie studio in the world. Pretty impressive
dude.

------
comatose_kid
These are awesome - Was this page put up recently?

On a related note, anyone interested in real time rendering (graphics in
general, actually) should know about www.realtimerendering.com

~~~
far33d
It's been around for a while, but was very recently updated.

